
Average cost of a weeklong vacation in cities around the world - xfinityupurs
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/only-one-city-in-the-world-costs-more-for-a-weeklong-vacation-than-reykjavik-2018-11-28
======
lsiunsuex
No all-inclusive resorts in Mexico?

It costs me about $1750 USD / person to stay about a week in an all-inclusive
resort in Cancun, including flight, resort, fees and transfer to resort from
airport, flying from NY. And I tend to book just 3-4 months before we want to
go.

Running the numbers considering food and alcohol is included and I don't need
to rent a car, it's about the same as other places I've been (Las Vegas,
Chicago, Boston) if not sometimes less (parking in downtown Chicago is
incredibly expensive IMO).

